# Archery Supplies



## Slugman (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey guys, just wanted to update everyone about how things are progressing with the launch of the new archery biz. Product will be going through our testing/quality control phase this upcoming month! The initial focus will be on custom built arrows and arrow components. Everything from nock indexing to squaring to FOC adjustments will be avaliable services or if you just want to save some money on some good arrow shafts you can do that too! 
The goal is to give the shooter complete control over their arrow build from basic to fully tuned! Pricing will be very competitive, inline with our mission statement to - "make archery sports more accessible and affordable for Canadians!"

When I first posted this news I recieved pm's from a number of guys I'd love to hear from again about becoming staff shooters for our arrows. I'd like to compile a list of guys/gals I can contact when the business goes full swing!

Give me a pm if you'd like to be contacted for a application when the time comes! Cheers!


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

I was just wondering what exactly your business would be. I'm always going through arrows and what not. Would it be a full line store or just arrows. Also would shipping be a huge issue? Thanks!


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

I would like to know about that also!
Raymond


----------



## Slugman (Jan 12, 2010)

*Shipping*

Hey guys, good question. One of the key motivating factors behind this venture, besides love of the sport was the high cost of shipping, duty and customs brokerage so many of us are subject to!

I can assure you we are a Canadian company located in Western Canada, saving the cross boarder expenses will be a huge bonus for you. Shipping from Western Canada to Eastern Canada by comparison should definatley be cheaper and we are in the process of determining the most cost effective way to ship to our customers. Primary focus will be on competivley priced arrow shafts and custom arrows to start, followed by expansion into other archery/hunting equipment. Product will be avaliable on-line to start, with customer service and orders avaliable by phone as well.

Hopefully that answers you questions, if you have any more or would just like to be contacted when a launch date is announced just pm me I would be more than happy to do so.

Thank you for the interest,
Cam Jones - President - Sharp Edge Services


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

Will you be starting a new arrow brand or good prices on existing brands?


----------



## wisetech (Nov 14, 2008)

dh1 said:


> Will you be starting a new arrow brand or good prices on existing brands?


sounds like just so called good prices on existing brands.Not enough people on Vancouver Island to have in stock every thing every one wants in archery products. 
IMO the only way to really tune arrows is use a shooting machine { which I have} 95 % of the archers here hunt and a " box" arrow works just fine for them.To do all the "arrow tuning" you say you will do, now that $65.00 a dz arrows now becomes $ 100.00 a dz for all the time involved, I know.
Good luck with your venture.
:darkbeer:


----------



## Slugman (Jan 12, 2010)

*Arrows*

Friendly competition? All the best to your business as well!


----------

